# Any plans for FSN HD?



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are plans for Dish to make our local FSN channel available in HD? I recently read a thread in which RSN was discussed, but not specifically this. I REALLY want to see my Mariner's in HD (here it's Fox Sports Net Northwest). The local cable company broadcasts this channel in HD! (sigh) :nono2:


----------



## Matthewmon (Jun 8, 2006)

What channel is FSN, I can't find it and I got to have it when college basketball season rolls around?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

you should have some form of an FSN in the 4xx range


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

For me the FSN NW is 426.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

vampirefish said:


> Does anyone know if there are plans for Dish to make our local FSN channel available in HD? I recently read a thread in which RSN was discussed, but not specifically this. I REALLY want to see my Mariner's in HD (here it's Fox Sports Net Northwest). The local cable company broadcasts this channel in HD! (sigh) :nono2:


According to a satellite guys thread I read recently, all the Fox regional sports HD networks will be rolled out, either in the fall of 2006 or the spring of 2007 (21total stations). I'm really looking forward to FS Midwest for Cardinals coverage in HD next year.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, Joe... I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

Joe Clark said:


> According to a satellite guys thread I read recently, all the Fox regional sports HD networks will be rolled out, either in the fall of 2006 or the spring of 2007 (21total stations). I'm really looking forward to FS Midwest for Cardinals coverage in HD next year.


Does this include NESN for the Boston and Providence Markets.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

They will concentrate on those providers that have the most HD content and those with whom they can make agreements. So two criteria must be met - have the HD and give it to me cheap.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> They will concentrate on those providers that have the most HD content and those with whom they can make agreements.


NESN in 24/7 HD. And I know of a lot of people in my area switching to satellite TV. Comcast is just costing to much and has a lot of outages and the digital pictures goes in and out all day long. Several people in my neighborhood say that have have family and friends that are having the same problem with cable. Cable is losing a lot of customers, 8 more that I know of in my neighborhood.

NESN is a big deal because people in New England love the Red Sox and I think Dish would win the satellite TV market with NESN in HD. I would rather have NESN before local channels in HD

Ken


----------

